# Tagamet and Benadryl- Update



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

So I've been using the Tagamet and Benadryl on Casper. Surprisingly, the tumors I suspected as more mast cell since they were itchy are shrinking and drying up. He is losing weight and his stomach troubles have improved. His coat is looking better and his alleriges are much better! The other tumors of course didn't change at all. But the one mast cell is almost completely gone and the 2 bigger ones are at least half the size they were before starting. We go to to vet in 2 weeks for his yearly check up. If this continues to work, he may not have to have surgery again to remove the tumors depending on what he thinks of the other ones he has. 

I am just wondering if I should stop when the 3 weeks is up, or continue giving it to him. Going to check with the vet for long term use. I am thinking that he may have had ulcers or something in his stomach since the tagamet seems to be helping his tummy so much.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am also giving it to my two Boxers. After giving it for a week to Emma, I took her to the vet and without telling the vet anything about it, he told me... wow Emma's tumors are shrinking ( he had see her a week before I started, because she has surgery in her mouth) I am also noticing she is a lot better with her stomach.
About Cassie, the big tumor is still there oozing, but the vet told me that it may take awhile. She were diagnose with cancer. 
I am not planning to stop giving it to them. I think you stop if your dog don;t have any tumors and you are doing it as a preventive measure.
I am also been giving to Cassie Xue Fu Zhu Yu Tang twice a day with her food. 
I am happy to hear that it is working with Casper. It giving me some hope. 
Emma is having surgery in March. It will be great if the tumors shrink and she doesn't need surgery.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hay thanks you two for the update, I am telling people on another forum about it and told them I would keep them posted as you guy's tell me how it's going. There is an old basset on the basset forum I'm on that has tumors on him an they had the big ones removed but don't want to have any more surgery on him.

He has been trough a lot and it took allot of use on that forum to get him out of a bad situation and moved across country. Well all I did was donate money for the cause.

Anyway thanks I will report this and keep me up will you?

Oh I hope that's alright if I tell them how your doing, is it OK?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Sure no problem. I wish it work. Like my daughter said. Let to the Dog people find the cure for cancer. 
Cassie tumor is huge. Looks like a dog testicle. It is oozing. I have to keep it cover. I am using men's pads, because it is curve and I can sit her tumor there. Change it twice a day and it is completely wet. So sad!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Sure no problem. I wish it work. Like my daughter said. Let to the Dog people find the cure for cancer.
> Cassie tumor is huge. Looks like a dog testicle. It is oozing. I have to keep it cover. I am using men's pads, because it is curve and I can sit her tumor there. Change it twice a day and it is completely wet. So sad!


So sorry to hear you're going through this. You might be interested in this list:

The Alternative Cancer Treatments That Also Shrink Tumors

I've read some success stories using some of these methods. I'd definitely recommend the ginger/turmeric


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I will do everything for my dogs. I am giving Cassie the Tagamet and Benadryl and also the Chinese Holistic Medicine that the vet recommended. He is very optimist that in three weeks I am going to see results. I don't know. I think Cassie''s tumors are growing by day. Just today I found another one. 
Emma is been taking the Tagamet and Benadryl. She is going to have surgery in March. I may try the Ginger and turmeric also. One of Emma's tumor in her leg and I was reading that there is very difficult to eliminate all the bad cells around the tumor, so is a good idea try to shrink it.


----------

